# Guaranteed bullseye everytime!!



## benzitb4 (Apr 5, 2009)

HELLO EVERYONE, I'M NEW ON THIS SITE BUT I WANTED TO SHARE MY SECRET OF THE TECHNICAL ASPECTS OF A BULLSEYE EVERTIME GUARANTEED. THIS IS NOT A JOKE!! I HAVE TESTED IT TIME AND TIME AGAIN, IT WORKS!! PM FOR THE SECRET:darkbeer:


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

benzitb4 said:


> HELLO EVERYONE, I'M NEW ON THIS SITE BUT I WANTED TO SHARE MY SECRET OF THE TECHNICAL ASPECTS OF A BULLSEYE EVERTIME GUARANTEED. THIS IS NOT A JOKE!! I HAVE TESTED IT TIME AND TIME AGAIN, IT WORKS!! PM FOR THE SECRET:darkbeer:


Works everytime huh, then you should be the richest and most succesful person to ever have shot a bow!:teeth:


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

benzitb4 said:


> HELLO EVERYONE, I'M NEW ON THIS SITE BUT I WANTED TO SHARE MY SECRET OF THE TECHNICAL ASPECTS OF A BULLSEYE EVERTIME GUARANTEED. THIS IS NOT A JOKE!! I HAVE TESTED IT TIME AND TIME AGAIN, IT WORKS!! PM FOR THE SECRET:darkbeer:


Right.


----------



## AllTheRage (Apr 29, 2008)

*Bullseye everytime*



x-shooter said:


> works everytime huh, then you should be the richest and most succesful person to ever have shot a bow!:teeth:


herd that .:d


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

Don't need no stinkin' secret, I already hit he bullseye everytime. Yep, shur 'nuff.


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

What's a bullseye???


----------



## FatDogX (Dec 18, 2008)

Hmmm, I'd rather hit the X ring every time.


----------



## tepee300mjm (Mar 10, 2009)

i think that i'd rather hit the X ring too:shade:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

shooting a bull in the eye is unethical....welcome to Archerytalk.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

It's simple.
Step 1.
Learn to shoot an X.
Step 2.
Repeat step 1.
:shade:


----------



## WVH20 (Mar 30, 2004)

Ok Ok I'll bite NOT REALLY I am neither that stupid or that bored YET!!!


----------



## WVH20 (Mar 30, 2004)

Wait I've got it JUST NEVER MISS WHAT YOU'RE SHOOTING AT AND YOU NOW HAVE THE SECRET.


----------



## BULLBLASTER (Sep 14, 2007)

For only 14.3 easy payments of $89.95 he will tell you the secret!!!!!
GUARANTEED THAT YOU WONT MISS THE BULLSEYE!!!!!*












*guarantee not valid...ever


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

April fools has past man!

OK, I'll bite...nibble, nibble.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

im afriad to pm him. ill send him something and he will probally pm me back. 2 girls one cup or lemon party.ukey:


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*omg lol*



sawtoothscream said:


> im afriad to pm him. ill send him something and he will probally pm me back. 2 girls one cup or lemon party.ukey:


now thats just way funny...lol and gross...someone sent me that and i almost hurled....omg grosssukey:ukey::mg:ukey:


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Got no response yet...I guess the Olmypics will have to wait.


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

Is this hitting the Bullseye thing,,, is only for Beef of can you use it for Elk and Moose


----------



## ig25 (Feb 19, 2005)

*pm him*



sawtoothscream said:


> im afriad to pm him. ill send him something and he will probally pm me back. 2 girls one cup or lemon party.ukey:


no video is as bad as the cup chics!
oh wait there is one out there that is the end of the internet. a buddy showed me its the darkest spot on the net.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

ig25 said:


> no video is as bad as the cup chics!
> oh wait there is one out there that is the end of the internet. a buddy showed me its the darkest spot on the net.


trust me lemon party is the worst thing known to man kind. picture like 6, 80 yr old man doing the nastey.ukey: i threw up when my friend sent it to me.


----------



## copperdoc1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Its the bow turbo right? Or is it left handed arrows?


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

I know, aim and execute. Well make sure your setup is sighted in and then if you aim and execute it will be in the bullseye everytime. OOPS i think i let out the secret.:darkbeer:


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Here is the big secret...what a JACKASS!!



(Quote) "The secret is so simple, I'm surprised I didnt figure it out earlier........If I get within 4 feet of target.......BOOM!! Bullseye everytime......Screw that 20 to 30 yard thing...."(Quote)


----------

